
Ask HN: What are some of the bad decisions you have made? - zffr
Just curious, what are some of the bad decisions you have made?<p>In retrospect, what would you have done differently?
======
bsg75
Striving to get promoted to management. The result has been minor salary
gains, while my soul orbits a black hole.

Attempting to “downgrade” will take a while because pandemic.

